# Site is down again



## Nanakisan (Jun 25, 2008)

well i'm not sure if its just me but it looks like FA is gone to us again.
i'm getting site has timed out. anyone else getting this.


----------



## Wolfbane (Jun 25, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21797


----------



## Nanakisan (Jun 25, 2008)

XD

 i posted this right at the second Yak did
hahahahahahahahha
well that takes a load off my mind.


----------



## Wolfbane (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, Now we have A good excuse to get caught up on our forum reading!


----------



## Magica (Jun 25, 2008)

Is there a way to put a huge announcement on the top of this forum so people will check the Status board and not make a new topic?


----------



## yak (Jun 25, 2008)

Trust me, they will miss it anyway.


----------



## Riguel (Jun 25, 2008)

Is it just me, or when they did the server migration it was to prevent constant down time? Since they moved it seems its down more then before. :/
I don't want anyone freaking out on me, its just I'm finding this a bit ridiculous, in my opinion.


----------



## Sslaxx (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, it does seem a bit unfortunate that moving colos hasn't helped with the reliability issues. Still, this does mean that the onus is more on the FA admin team to get it fixed, as the problem is more with their site code (or their machine's hardware) than the colo.


----------



## Riguel (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like it at least to me, I hope they'll take like a couple days;(announce it of course)sometime soon to go through and find what's really causing this problem. I'd rather the site be down a few days to fix a main problem then doing temp fixes that cause the site to be down again.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 25, 2008)

Ho noes, FA is down, quick - to the forums!

...

-finds something more entertaining to do-


----------



## Riguel (Jun 25, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Ho noes, FA is down, quick - to the forums!
> 
> ...
> 
> -finds something more entertaining to do-



LMAO


----------



## Kajet (Jun 25, 2008)

If only it were possible to help FA... give some kind of... I dunno... monetary assistance...

(translation for the sarcastically challenged)
FA = Free, FA being down = teh suck*9000, Freaking right the fuck out when FA is down without even considering helping = tactless idiocy.


----------



## yak (Jun 25, 2008)

This.





Thank you, neoneon ^_^


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 25, 2008)

Hilarious. I will post that every single time a thread like this is made.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 25, 2008)

It's up, but it has me logged in as someone else and won't let me log out and back in again.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 25, 2008)

FA is down again - free space in FA bingo don't'cha know. =P


----------



## Janglur (Jun 25, 2008)

How many colo's until we find one with 24/7 support?



(Having worked at IBM and similar for years, I wasn't aware there were even colo's WITHOUT 24/7 support!)


----------



## XerxesQados (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, if this doesn't get fixed in the next few days, at least people at Anthrocon will have to genuinely socialize.

Oshi-


----------



## WebsterLeone (Jun 25, 2008)

Poor Yak is counting the downtime like NASA counts the minutes of blackout until communication is restored.


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 25, 2008)

WebsterLeone said:


> Poor Yak is counting the downtime like NASA counts the minutes of blackout until communication is restored.


I guess he's not the only one ... :-/


----------



## Mazz (Jun 25, 2008)

any idea when FA will chose a Colo that's not always down?


----------



## Wolfbane (Jun 25, 2008)

Mazz said:


> any idea when FA will chose a Colo that's not always down?



Hopefully next Tuesday...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 25, 2008)

This is a pretty bad service failure on the part of the colo facility.


----------



## Wolfbane (Jun 25, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> This is a pretty bad service failure on the part of the colo facility.



Agreed, And I wonder how it can be that no one can get in contact with the maintenance there?.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 25, 2008)

sweetheartwolf said:


> Agreed, And I wonder how it can be that no one can get in contact with the maintenance there?.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=453159#post453159

Considering yak is not even in the same country, this is costing him money and time too.


----------



## Haystack (Jun 25, 2008)

sweetheartwolf said:


> Agreed, And I wonder how it can be that no one can get in contact with the maintenance there?.



Massive power outage in area?

Nuclear meltdown sent the populace fleeing?

The National Guard commandeered the colo... for Guantanamo??

Horny extraterrestrials swooped in and made off with the building??  

The colo couldn't handle the sheer Furry Awesomeness that is FA and erupted in an orgy of exploding racks and writhing cables???


----------



## Wolfbane (Jun 25, 2008)

Haystack said:


> Massive power outage in area?
> 
> Nuclear meltdown sent the populace fleeing?
> 
> ...



That or good old plain terrible customer service.


----------



## Haystack (Jun 25, 2008)

sweetheartwolf said:


> That or good old plain terrible customer service.



I figured it out.  They use VoIP for their phone service, so when their net's down, so are their phones.


----------



## Kilroy (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe the colo's owned by the same company that owns the last one (and probably every colo in the area ) Either way, this is rather nuts! Unless they're taking a holiday or something; there should be someone there by now at least, unless there's something much more problematic going on at the location.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 25, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> Yes, it does seem a bit unfortunate that moving colos hasn't helped with the reliability issues. Still, this does mean that the onus is more on the FA admin team to get it fixed, as the problem is more with their site code (or their machine's hardware) than the colo.



No. They just went from one shitty colo to another shitty colo. Once again, doing things fast and cheap, instead of right.


----------



## Sslaxx (Jun 25, 2008)

So it seems. Seems there are quite a few shite colos around too, more the pity...


----------



## xansteel (Jun 25, 2008)

*FA Down again.*

You know I'm not one to complain all that much, but it seems like this new Colo is much worse than the last one, as it seems that there is something that is bringing down FA on a almost daily base now.

My thoughts;

1. is this new colo suddenly regretting hosting us because of the stuff that is here? *which I have seen happen with other sites*

2. or can they not handle the traffic like they said they could?

I know I might not have alot of say, but I know there are some that make their living off of FA and with it down so much it's hard to make money.

Personally I'd like to know more about this Colo, because it seems like they can't handle it or their doing it wrong. Or maybe it looks like this...

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/6684/cableswt0.jpg

and someone tripped and fell and choked to death. You never know right? Right? lol

Xan Steel


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

FA down thread # 63 etc. etc.
privilege not a right etc. etc.
Go do something productive etc. etc.

Summarization of this entire thread's replies.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 25, 2008)

What is the name of the colo?


----------



## Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

Well, for the first time I've seen an error 404 on all FA's pages (including the main one)

Files are probably getting moved again...

I wonder what happens if they get... lost... somehow.
Nah, just kidding... >:3


----------



## Corri_Yammari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

I got a ping response, but a 404 on everything.... (like was probably said before... jut to lazy to read up)
Perhaps this new colo cant handle us?


----------



## Sslaxx (Jun 25, 2008)

As of a couple of seconds ago, I got 404s from the main site. Interesting... then it seems to have gone back down again.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

I agree with Rilvor. If the site is down, find something else to do. I am sure there is a wide variety of other websites to go to.


----------



## Corri_Yammari (Jun 25, 2008)

Pinging furaffinty.net [208.***] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 208.*: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=112
Reply from 208.*: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=112
Reply from 208.*: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=112
Reply from 208.*: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=112

(automatic IP hiding)


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

Pardon me if I sound ignorant, but what's a colo?

And on topic, Yeah, as of a few weeks ago FA is pretty mych my only income and site drops are not good for me.


----------



## Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

I got exams and stuff anyway, no time for internets ;P

Then I go ONE DAY to see what FA's been up to, and, well whaddya' know.... it's down again


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

For you people claiming FA being down means you can't make money, fucking bullshit. FA being down does not stop you from drawing OR writing, and if you don't have any needed information backed up somewhere else for reference then it's your own damn fault and you should be more responsible. Anyone who has been on FA long enough to make money here has been here long enough to know it goes down a lot.



http://i31.tinypic.com/16hl1eg.gif



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Image changed to a link due to page-layout-warping width._


----------



## Tombfyre (Jun 25, 2008)

Seems to be back up again, I just got through to the site without any problems.


----------



## Corri_Yammari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*



Rilvor said:


>


 Saved!... ermm... 
FA isn't that important y'all but I was in a bit of arranging a trade when it went down... Y.Y  So I am really anxious for it to come back up


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

vhat is zhis, Rhainor?

Oh I see how it is. If Yak posts it in another thread its fine, but if I post it it's wrong >.>


HATERS!
>:\


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*



Rika said:


> Pardon me if I sound ignorant, but what's a colo?



Short for "co-location facility".  Basically, it refers to the server farm where your site is hosted when you can't (or otherwise aren't going to) host it yourself.

Here's the official Site Status thread for this problem:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=21797

I'm kinda in agreement with the OP.  I thought the new colo was supposed to prevent stuff like this?


----------



## Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

This person is right!!! (@Rilvor)

BROWSING FA FOR PORN really consumes one's precious time for drawing! So enjoy the downtime and start drawing!


----------



## flagsdon (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

I just logged in, btw. FA is working


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*



Rilvor said:


> For you people claiming FA being down means you can't make money, fucking bullshit. FA being down does not stop you from drawing OR writing, and if you don't have any needed information backed up somewhere else for reference then it's your own damn fault and you should be more responsible. Anyone who has been on FA long enough to make money here has been here long enough to know it goes down a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright, yes...I'm not talking outages like this...damn I could sleep or draw or get on furbuy/bid or go to the mall...When it's down for near a day and a half it does hurt a bit and slow me down...especilally at a time like this in my life... so don't clump me into a generalization unless you know my background, and know what's going on in my life.


----------



## Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

yep. working. all fine.

thanks, fa staff. we love you.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*



Rika said:


> Alright, yes...I'm not talking outages like this...damn I could sleep or draw or get on furbuy/bid or go to the mall...When it's down for near a day and a half it does hurt a bit and slow me down...especilally at a time like this in my life... so don't clump me into a generalization unless you know my background, and know what's going on in my life.



There is absolutely nothing from stopping you from drawing, working, or otherwise making your life better. I am quite aware more artists have backlogs of commissions, and in the case where you DON'T, then you're not losing any money now are you! A smart artist gets their patron's email you know. Like I said, if you were being fully responsible, you would not NEED FA to get your work done.


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 25, 2008)

The site's back up.


----------



## Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

Rilvor, that's 100% true

But I think she just wanted to underline the fact that she loses a part of the visitors (and potential customers) if the site always goes up and down and up and down like this.

Still, since FA is for free, we must not complain.

Better make money off something else anyway. Furry is just for fun


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*



FireRaider said:


> Rilvor, that's 100% true
> 
> But I think she just wanted to underline the fact that she loses a part of the visitors (and potential customers) if the site always goes up and down and up and down like this.
> 
> Better make money off something else. Furry is just for fun



Most established artists also have a DA, are on several forums, and other websites I cannot name. I think one is Yiffstar or whatever the hell.


----------



## Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FA Down again.*

Well, I said "part of" not "all". So, we're right 

Anyway, I better go mind my own business. I've got English exam tomorrow.

(ps: is it just me or was this thread just merged with another thread? 2pg suddenly -> 4pg!)


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 25, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> What is the name of the colo?



IronPath. They seem to be yet another No-Name outfit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 25, 2008)

Merged threads because people can't be bothered to read the status forum and keep posting new threads on the same subject ...


----------



## yak (Jun 25, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> vhat is zhis, Rhainor?
> 
> Oh I see how it is. If Yak posts it in another thread its fine, but if I post it it's wrong >.>
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------

